# about carving....



## smokyninja (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, im new on this forum i started snowboarding 10 years ago but i was forced to stop for 3 years now im catching up and trying to improve! Im not into spending match time in a park, i prefer freeriding off piste.
Im a bit confused about the right way for me to carve... should i ride duck stance by adding pressure on edges and keeping my knees facing away of each other (by the way feels more comfortable) or should i train my forward stance using shoulder-legs-feet to turn?
I know that i cant carve on a soft board like on a racing but i want to improve as much as i can and im searching for the correct way for me.
Some info about me: Im 31 ,using a very old freeride board 1.60m that feels heavy (probably should get something new), im 1.83 m and 80kg, my forward stance is front +21 and back +6/+9, duck stance is +18 - 9, and im regular.
So if i want to carve in forward stance what's the right technique and what's the right in duck stance?
Thanks, and sorry for the trouble!
ps. If my post here should be in another section sorry i can re-post...


----------



## smokyninja (Mar 28, 2012)

thank you for the info! i think i ll experiment on my duck stance for a while then! I ve heard that duck stance can often cause knee problems... that was one of the reasons i was troubled about staying on duck stance or choosing forward...
anyway thanx again!


----------

